# Dell Studio 15, Core I7 und HD 4570



## thecroatien (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Notebook, am liebsten sollte es Dell sein, aufgrund des Vor Ort Service von 3-4 Jahren welcher sich dort erwerben lässt.

Mir gefällt das Studio 15 sehr, doch kann mir einer etwas zur DH 4570 sagen?

Ich muss jetzt nich Crysis in max, spielen.
Mein Vater hat ein Studio 17 mit einer HD 3650(far Cry2, mittel dx10 auf hd Auflösung) mit der wäre ich sehr zufrieden, doch mitder 4570 kann ich nicht viel anfangen, es gitb zwar auf einer Notebook seite ein paar Infos dazu, jedoch nicht allzu viele.

Wäre schön wenn mir einer sagen kann was das Ding taugt.

GRuß
Axel


----------



## iUser (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube folgender Link wird dir alle Fragen bzgl. der GraKa beantworten:
Notebookcheck: AMD ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570

Gruß
Michael


----------



## thecroatien (20. Oktober 2009)

Ja den Test hatte ich gesehen, aber ich hoffe das mir jemand sagen, der vil. dieses Notebook hta, was damit geht oder was nicht.

Jedoch vielen dank für deinen Link;D

GRuß
Axel


----------



## iUser (20. Oktober 2009)

Naja, da stehen ja weiter unten die Spielebenchmarks..
ansonsten vllt noch
http://www.notebookcheck.com/Welche-Spiele-laufen-auf-Notebook-Grafikkarten-fluessig.13827.0.html


----------



## thecroatien (20. Oktober 2009)

Hey,

vielen Dank, Die Tabelle ist echt GUT!

da kann man gut vergleichen.

Mal abwarten, vil. wird es doch ein älteres Notebook, z.b. nen XPS mit ner 7950gtx, die scheint ja echt noch follt zu sein

Aber danke dir nochmals für deine Hilfe.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## iUser (20. Oktober 2009)

Immer wieder gern


----------



## f31dw3b31 (21. Oktober 2009)

Sehr gute Tabelle, gut rausgesucht, Danke!


----------



## MrChT (23. Oktober 2009)

Hey 
hab das dell studio 15 seit nem monat ca(vista home premium 64 bit)
hat bis jetz jedes spiel ruckelfrei mitgemacht hab schon so ziemlich alles an shootern was akuell ist ausprobiert und keine frage mir hat das teil wirklich gefallen bis es vorhin einfach nicht mehr hochgefahren ist aber dazu in nem andern thread.
wenn du ein laptop willst mit dem du kräftig zocken kannst ist das auf jeden fall (natürlich nach meiner subjektiven meinung) sehr zu empfehlen.
mfg


----------

